# great dollar store containers (pics)



## ecooper (May 19, 2014)

I went to the local Dollar store last Friday to look for containers to house some new baby Damon diadema whipscorpions. I found these great polystyrene boxes (baking soda containers) (pics below). They are 5” tall, 4” wide and 2” deep (actually they taper and are 3/8” deeper at the top). The whole top pops off easily and there is a smaller lid that also pops off. The cool thing is that the box is already ventilated via a grid of 3/16” holes in the top, underneath the smaller lid. So for any critter that can’t escape through one of these holes the box is ready to be used. I don’t think my new Damon could get out, but just to be sure I epoxied window screen over the grid. Then all I had to do was add some substrate and bark, and then introduce the whip scorpions.

These boxes are a great size and I think they could be useful for a housing a lot of critters, terrestrial and aquatic. The price was only $2 each!

Funny thing…on Friday the store had a shelf full of them. I bought 6. Yesterday (Sunday), after setting up the Damon I decided to stock up on some more. I went back to the store and they were almost all gone! I bought the last 6 left on the shelf. I can’t help but wonder if another bug enthusiast discovered them too…  

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com

P5180376 plastic container copyright ernie Cooper 2014 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr

P5180380 platic container top copyright ernie cooper 2014 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr

P5180382 plastic container lid copyright ernie Cooper 2014 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr

P5180385 plastic grid covered with window screen copyright ernie cooper 2014 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr

P5180389 plastic container with substrate bark copyright ernie cooper 2014 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr

P5180390 substrate bark copyright ernie cooper 2014 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr

And here is a photo of the new occupant of this fine enclosure. It turned out pretty good considered it was shot through the plastic...
P5180392 whip scorpion in container copyright ernie cooper 2014 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cavedweller (May 19, 2014)

Wow that looks great! Especially that picture quality.  I might have to drop by a dollar store and look for some. Drilling lines of airholes in acrylic cubes is a pain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eden Exotics (May 19, 2014)

That's really cool! Thanks for sharing!
Yeah you need to be kind of creative with keeping these kinds of animals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ecooper (May 19, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> Wow that looks great! Especially that picture quality.  I might have to drop by a dollar store and look for some. Drilling lines of airholes in acrylic cubes is a pain.


Isn't that the truth? I may go back and see if they can get me a case of them...


----------



## edgeofthefreak (May 20, 2014)

I have 2 Dollaramas within walking distance of my house. I'll be looking for these sometime today! Thanks for the find + post!


----------



## ecooper (May 20, 2014)

edgeofthefreak said:


> I have 2 Dollaramas within walking distance of my house. I'll be looking for these sometime today! Thanks for the find + post!


Good luck! Dollarama was indeed where I found these...

EC


----------



## MarkmD (May 20, 2014)

They are brilliant sized for arboreal slings and orb-weavers/other critters, good find.


----------



## iamthegame06 (May 21, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> Wow that looks great! Especially that picture quality.  I might have to drop by a dollar store and look for some. Drilling lines of airholes in acrylic cubes is a pain.


have you tried using a soldering iron instead of drilling? thats what i use..its so much easier lol


----------



## Sarin (May 21, 2014)

Which area did you find these in? Went to my Dollarama and wasn't able to find them. They look awesome!


----------



## dementedlullaby (May 21, 2014)

Wat?!?! I didn't see those when I was there last lol. 

I settled for some (quite decent) jars. But those are amazingly nice. I'm going to have to hit up some more Dollaramas in the area.


----------



## ecooper (May 21, 2014)

So I went back to the Dollarama today to ask whether they will be getting more soon, or whether I could order a case or two. The staff explained that they have no control over what they stock. Head office just sends them stuff. Many products are only ever stocked once and then never seen again. Apparently the head office often buys lots that they get on a special deal. So, there is no way to know which Dollaramas will have them in stock and we will possibly never see them again!

I am trying to track down contact information for the manufacturer (Plastico) but haven't had any success yet. They were manufactured in China of course. If you find any, I suggest you stock up!

While I was in the store I found some other interesting containers: clear plastic bottles that are 4"x4"x4" with an aluminum screw top (see photo below). These should be good for more terrestrial critters, although they aren't as solid as the containers I described in my first post. At 3 for $3 they were another great deal. I bought 9, just to have them available. Maybe I should go buy more...?

I'm a little concerned that I am becoming a dollar store container junkie...

EC

P5210376 plastic jar screw lid copyright ernie cooper 2014 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------

